# VW Makes it official.. No more Routan



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

http://askavwsalesguy.com/blog/2012/10/18/vw-quietly-discontinues-the-rouatan.html

Now bring us a REAL van.... like the current Eurovan....


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*SUV*

Here's an article on the 7-passenger SUV: http://www.autoblog.com/page/2/


----------



## taxman100 (Apr 30, 2011)

Any guesses on total sales in the U.S. - 2009 to 2012?

I'm betting less than 75,000 units.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

More than the EOS that's for sure, still amazes me that they still keep that alive. I guess that thing is a cash cow and costs nothing to make.

But I would be curious to see how many have been sold, the Routan that is.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

I found this quote: When Routan debuted in 2008, VW executives were optimistic, talking about 45,000 units annually. T*he best year was 2010 when 15,961* vehicles were sold. Through August of this year, 9,254 vehicles were sold -- an 18 percent decrease from the same period last year.

Read more: http://www.autonews.com/article/20110908/BLOG06/110909864#ixzz2A4WlG39U

I will keep looking, but my guess is less than 60,000 for the 4 years based on this comment.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

PERHAPS THIS THREAD WILL HELP:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4104468-Routan-Sales-Thus-Far.....&highlight=routan+sales


----------



## kctdi (Jan 24, 2004)

http://www.autoblog.com/2012/10/18/volkswagen-confirms-7-seater-and-baby-crossover-coming/

Testing to see if this link works. Maybe????

KC.


----------



## Dubtech2 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Hell Ya*

Man I have to rebuild these damn transmissions and replace there ****ty cylinder heads. 
Mopar blows. Good bye so long.


----------

